# Upgrade my old Gary Fisher Mamba or replace it?



## DeadStep (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I've been kicking around the idea or upgrading my old chrome alloy 2000 Gary Fisher Mamba (Y2K Orange) or replacing it with a lighter modern bike.

I've typically ridden this bike like a road bike with the occasional off-road shortcut. I don't mind that it is so heavy since it gives me a serious workout. Bunnyhopping on this hardtail is difficult to do and that would be something I would like to pull off.

I have no idea on where to begin with replacing the brakes, the sprockets and derailleurs, and I know many would be thinking "it all depends" and I get that, I'd just like some suggestions to help me with a starting point. I'd like to move to wider tires for more traction to do the trails around these foothills in Arizona. I was considering replacing v-brakes with disk brakes. I'd like to use sprockets & freewheels that are not easily damaged from rocks or crashing.

I'm in favor of best bang for the buck upgrades but if there is a single upgrade that would make the biggest difference, I wouldn't mind splurging for a noticeable improvement.

Thank you for your help and suggestions!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

That wasn't that great of a bike to start with. Unfortunately, on that bike, there's no such thing as a single upgrade. Practically speaking, you cannot put a disc brake on the rear end. The decent adapters that used to be made during the transition era are no longer made, and finding one in the wild is going to be next to impossible. As for everything else, if you pretty much make too large of a change in any one component, you'll wind up in a bottomless pit of upgrades until there's not a single stock component left. It will probably clear your pocketbook.

Might as well continue riding it as-is, and replace components as they wear out, but don't make any substantial efforts to "upgrade" it.

If you want a new bike, just buy a new bike. Everything about new bikes will be an improvement over what you've got, at least when it comes to true off-road riding.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Harold said:


> That wasn't that great of a bike to start with. Unfortunately, on that bike, there's no such thing as a single upgrade. Practically speaking, you cannot put a disc brake on the rear end. The decent adapters that used to be made during the transition era are no longer made, and finding one in the wild is going to be next to impossible. As for everything else, if you pretty much make too large of a change in any one component, you'll wind up in a bottomless pit of upgrades until there's not a single stock component left. It will probably clear your pocketbook.
> 
> Might as well continue riding it as-is, and replace components as they wear out, but don't make any substantial efforts to "upgrade" it.
> 
> If you want a new bike, just buy a new bike. Everything about new bikes will be an improvement over what you've got, at least when it comes to true off-road riding.


Could not have said it better.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Thirded.


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm going to agree and not. I'd be inclined to replace that poorly functioning and probably worn by now fork with a rigid. That will take about five pounds off the front of the bike and you really wouldn't be giving up much. 

Other than that, replace and upgrade as things wear out or break.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Harold nailed it.

Bike tech has come SUCH a long way since then, definitely go to your local shops and take a look at some of the new offerings, for what you would need to spend to "upgrade" that you can get a pretty decent, lighter, modern trail HT. There are also direct to consumer brands these days and you can get even better deals, but you really need to know exactly what you're looking for, geometry, size/fit etc., if you've got a knowledgeable friend to help you, maybe that's a route to go to save some $$.


----------



## DeadStep (Sep 28, 2017)

Harold, thanks for the frank explanation.

LyNx & RonSonic thanks for the supplemental tips.

I started looking into Chinese Carbon bike and frames for HT's and I saw these two but i know nothing about modern brands knock off or not.

https://www.aliexpress.com/ link 1

https://www.aliexpress.com/ link 2

Can anyone recommend a particular brand to get a decent carbon knock-off?

Thank you all for you expertise and help!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

DeadStep said:


> Harold, thanks for the frank explanation.
> 
> LyNx & RonSonic thanks for the supplemental tips.
> 
> ...


Buying Chinese carbon is not a good idea if you don't know what you're looking at. It can be a real crapshoot. Some of it is fine, but some of it is a death trap.

I wouldn't touch either of those bikes if you paid me to. Most people here who do Chinese carbon go frame only and then source decent components for the rest. Those bikes source some seriously trash components to keep cost down. As much as it pains me to say this, you'd get a better bike from BikesDirect. If that's your price range, just stay away from carbon. Those no-name Chinese forks also scare me.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Harold, sadly I think we've fallen prey to a fairly smart spammer for aliexpress  I will wait and see what else the OP posts before I touch this thread again and report it to the mods. :skep:



Harold said:


> Buying Chinese carbon is not a good idea if you don't know what you're looking at. It can be a real crapshoot. Some of it is fine, but some of it is a death trap.I wouldn't touch either of those bikes if you paid me to. Most people here who do Chinese carbon go frame only and then source decent components for the rest. Those bikes source some seriously trash components to keep cost down. As much as it pains me to say this, you'd get a better bike from BikesDirect. If that's your price range, just stay away from carbon. Those no-name Chinese forks also scare me.





DeadStep said:


> I started looking into Chinese Carbon bike and frames for HT's and I saw these two but i know nothing about modern brands knock off or not. Can anyone recommend a particular brand to get a decent carbon knock-off? Thank you all for you expertise and help!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

If you want to build up a carbon frame to take wide tires and wheels check this out from On One.
https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROORAN27/on-one-rango-275-plus-or-29er-carbon-mountain-bike-frame


----------



## DeadStep (Sep 28, 2017)

LyNx said:


> Harold, sadly I think we've fallen prey to a fairly smart spammer for aliexpress  I will wait and see what else the OP posts before I touch this thread again and report it to the mods. :skep:


Wow, what did I do that brought on such a scathing judgement? Are you so jaded by something that you are so quick to attack newbies to these forums? If you don't want people accidentally linking to that website (which I stumble upon after watching a chain of youtube videos) then please put it in the "READ ME FIRST"



Klurejr said:


> Due to the high volume of Spammers trying to flood the site with fake posts all new user accounts are *required to post at least 10 replies to threads BEFORE you can start a new thread* that includes Links to other web pages (including other mtbr pages) or links to photos. Once your post count is above 10 then you can begin to do this.
> 
> Hence, if you do try and start a new thread with pictures and links before this time it will not appear, and *creating a duplicate will not help either. The moderators can approve these posts manually and do, but it can take a day or two for someone to get to it.* We apologize for the inconvenience, but it also helps keep down the amount of spam posts in the forums.
> 
> ...


Nope, I see nothing in there about that site or about any other chinese/knock-off/trying to get a deal sites. Maybe you should add it so folks don't make innocent mistakes like the one I made before attacking them.

Want me to remove the links, just come out and say it and I will but don't be quick to call me a shill for anything, ok?


----------



## DeadStep (Sep 28, 2017)

Harold said:


> Buying Chinese carbon is not a good idea if you don't know what you're looking at. It can be a real crapshoot. Some of it is fine, but some of it is a death trap.
> 
> I wouldn't touch either of those bikes if you paid me to. Most people here who do Chinese carbon go frame only and then source decent components for the rest. Those bikes source some seriously trash components to keep cost down. As much as it pains me to say this, you'd get a better bike from BikesDirect. If that's your price range, just stay away from carbon. Those no-name Chinese forks also scare me.


Thank you Harold for the warning, I appreciate the concern. I will look elsewhere for deals on bikes. I've seen the bikesdirect before and I follow them on facebook but the specific bike I had wanted (purely athetics appeal) they don't have in stock: Motobecane 700DS

The Motobecane line of bikes are popular on bikesdirect but are they good bikes in general?



eb1888 said:


> If you want to build up a carbon frame to take wide tires and wheels check this out from On One.
> https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROORAN27/on-one-rango-275-plus-or-29er-carbon-mountain-bike-frame


Thanks eb1888, I will check that site out.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Strip that GFM down, make a rigid single speed bike, save it for rides around the hood.

Modern bikes are so SO so much better but remember, you get what you pay for,,,,,


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So you didn't create a new thread with links, you waited until your 2nd post on the site to throw in the links, geeze, definitely not a spammer. Strange that in all your searching and watching, you only happened to come across that one particular asian site, despite how many of them there are :skep: Your response to my reply, would tend to lead me to believe that you are in fact a spammer for those asshats and as such, find it's time to introduce you to the mods 



DeadStep said:


> Wow, what did I do that brought on such a scathing judgement? Are you so jaded by something that you are so quick to attack newbies to these forums? If you don't want people accidentally linking to that website (which I stumble upon after watching a chain of youtube videos) then please put it in the "READ ME FIRST"
> 
> Nope, I see nothing in there about that site or about any other chinese/knock-off/trying to get a deal sites. Maybe you should add it so folks don't make innocent mistakes like the one I made before attacking them.
> Want me to remove the links, just come out and say it and I will but don't be quick to call me a shill for anything, ok?


----------



## mtbfree (Aug 20, 2015)

DeadStep said:


> Harold, thanks for the frank explanation.
> 
> LyNx & RonSonic thanks for the supplemental tips.
> 
> ...


That Gary Fisher should be kept as stock as possible, because it will be vintage any day now and worth much more than "upgraded". Not to mention and upgrade is worth more than bike in current condition.. 

As regarding new stuff, forget all those web aliexpress "wonder specials", just go to some quality LBS, test some bikes and buy some known brand with end-of-season discount which is happening right now. Yes, you will pay a little more, but you will have warranty, peace of mind and working bike (which will be even sellable after few years, chinese carbon bike will not se seallable) .

In price range you suggested, look for aluminium bike, there is no normal carbon bike in that range. In my opinion 600-700$ is absolute minimum to get a new MTB bike, all cheaper stuff is full of compromisies you don't want.

Good luck!


----------



## DeadStep (Sep 28, 2017)

mtbfree said:


> That Gary Fisher should be kept as stock as possible, because it will be vintage any day now and worth much more than "upgraded". Not to mention and upgrade is worth more than bike in current condition..


Good point.



mtbfree said:


> As regarding new stuff, forget all those web aliexpress "wonder specials", just go to some quality LBS, test some bikes and buy some known brand with end-of-season discount which is happening right now. Yes, you will pay a little more, but you will have warranty, peace of mind and working bike (which will be even sellable after few years, chinese carbon bike will not se seallable) .


I guess the whole saying that if they are too good to be true, it likely is. Well that's why I originally posted those links here, to get advice from folks with better knowledge than I have. I'm completely lost with all of the changes since Y2K.



mtbfree said:


> In price range you suggested, look for aluminium bike, there is no normal carbon bike in that range. In my opinion 600-700$ is absolute minimum to get a new MTB bike, all cheaper stuff is full of compromisies you don't want.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, can you recommend a brand/model, something under $1000 that is the best bang for the buck with some reasons why it is a solid choice for middle aged guy trying to get back into a variety of unspecific mix of road and cross country cycling? That would help me as a starting point and from their I could compare features with other bikes to better understand strengths etc.


----------



## DeadStep (Sep 28, 2017)

Osco said:


> Strip that GFM down, make a rigid single speed bike, save it for rides around the hood.
> 
> Modern bikes are so SO so much better but remember, you get what you pay for,,,,,


What do you recommend considering my current old Gary Fisher?


----------



## mtbfree (Aug 20, 2015)

DeadStep said:


> Good point.
> 
> I guess the whole saying that if they are too good to be true, it likely is. Well that's why I originally posted those links here, to get advice from folks with better knowledge than I have. I'm completely lost with all of the changes since Y2K.
> 
> Thanks, can you recommend a brand/model, something under $1000 that is the best bang for the buck with some reasons why it is a solid choice for middle aged guy trying to get back into a variety of unspecific mix of road and cross country cycling? That would help me as a starting point and from their I could compare features with other bikes to better understand strengths etc.


Try some Giant hardtails, they are usually good price/performance ratio, just look in your price range.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

LyNx said:


> So you didn't create a new thread with links, you waited until your 2nd post on the site to throw in the links, geeze, definitely not a spammer. Strange that in all your searching and watching, you only happened to come across that one particular asian site, despite how many of them there are :skep: Your response to my reply, would tend to lead me to believe that you are in fact a spammer for those asshats and as such, find it's time to introduce you to the mods


What a douche.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mtbfree said:


> That Gary Fisher should be kept as stock as possible, because it will be vintage any day now and worth much more than "upgraded".


You would have to keep that thing mint for centuries for it to gain any value.
Worth far more being ridden by someone.


----------



## mtbfree (Aug 20, 2015)

slapheadmofo said:


> You would have to keep that thing mint for centuries for it to gain any value.
> Worth far more being ridden by someone.


Keeping it stock doesn't mean it cannot be ridden....


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mtbfree said:


> Keeping it stock doesn't mean it cannot be ridden....


Nope. Nor will it increase it's value.


----------

